# quattro/haldex retrofit on FWD Audi TT 8J



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

My good friend is seriously considering such a modification in his car .
Main reason for this is BIg Turbo instalation planned further in the future .

Have any of you heard of such a modification done successfully ?
I need to get detailed information of all parts needed and reliable how to ..

We know about the main components that are needed but certainly there is a lot of small things
which may make or break the whole thing .

I know ........ Sell the car and buy AWD ;-)
However, for various reasons this is not an option 

I'll be grateful for any constructive suggestions and information :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

APR did something like that with the VW Beetle. (Super Beetle.)

Audi Sport have the TT RS racecar, it has around 400 hp and only FWD.

Just install a LSD.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

He will need transmission, driveshaft, rear subframe, haldex and rear diff, rear axles and spindle assemblies, possibly new rear suspension components all the electrical stuff and possibly a new rear floorpan (On the mk1 the rear floor on the FWD cars was completely different than the AWD cars).
So yeah, buy a donor car, cut up both cars and turn his into an AWD car and the other into scrap metal... or just sell his and buy an AWD


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

R5T said:


> APR did something like that with the VW Beetle. (Super Beetle.)
> 
> Audi Sport have the TT RS racecar, it has around 400 hp and only FWD.
> 
> Just install a LSD.


This car is the 2.0 TFSI with DSG transmission .
I'm not sure if the LSD is an option , need to investigate it further ..
I will also check the Super Beetle project . Thanks 





JohnLZ7W said:


> He will need transmission, driveshaft, rear subframe, haldex and rear diff, rear axles and spindle assemblies, possibly new rear suspension components all the electrical stuff and possibly a new rear floorpan (On the mk1 the rear floor on the FWD cars was completely different than the AWD cars).
> So yeah, buy a donor car, cut up both cars and turn his into an AWD car and the other into scrap metal... or just sell his and buy an AWD


As far as I know on the mk2 the rear floor on the FWD and AWD cars is the same .
You're right when it comes to MK1
The rest of the parts with which you mentioned is exactly what I expected to be replaced .
I wonder what I do not know oabout a small but necessary things ...

Do you guys know. whether the ABS pump is the same between FWD and AWD cars ?
Is the Haldex electrical control is a matter of dragging cables to the ECU or I have to mess up with CANbus ?

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

So basically reality isn't an option?


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Very funny kitty. Thank you sir :thumbup:


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Modern cars have an electrical aspect and until you are 100% sure what needs to be done there and you have resources lined up to do that, its usually a bad idea to start with the hardware swap. You can do the hardware swap and end up with a car that does not run or runs poorly.

Now that I have stated the obvious, I am sure there will be VAG COM coding involved to tell the various CAN components that its not FWD anymore. Then you will probably need an AWD ECU and match that to the instrument cluster. The various sensors that Haldex and the ECU need may already be there- steering angle, yaw, ABS, TPS etc. I am not sure if there is anything specific to AWD.

Buy an AWD car.


----------

